# Water



## rabbit (Nov 14, 2006)

I heard drinking about 3 or 4 liters of water a day can increase energy levels and help people quit smoking. Is there any negative effects of drinking this much water? Does drinking this much water increase energy levels?  I read Arnold Swarsenager (my spelling is wrong) recommends 8 12 ounce glasses of water for bodybuilders who aren't competing and more for those that are. So I am guessing that it doesn't have to negative things that come along with it if you just do it for a short period of time.


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 14, 2006)

Well personally I find the negative aspect of it is running to the bathroom every 20 minutes...


----------



## mantis (Nov 14, 2006)

there's the live-in-the-bathroom effect which i think is a positive if you want to take breaks from work. There are negative implications
1. You might end up looking/talking like arnold
2. Your colors maybe become lighter over the years and eventualy you will be clear, i.e. no color.

to answer your question for real, no, there are no bad implications to drinking water.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 14, 2006)

Yea 8 glasses a day is what alot of doctors say I personnally drink about 10 to 12 a day and yes you go to the bathroom.


----------



## Kacey (Nov 14, 2006)

mantis said:


> to answer your question for real, no, there are no bad implications to drinking water.



This is not true.  Certainly, it takes a great deal of water to have a negative effect, but people who drink truly prodigious amounts of water can upset their electrolyte balance and ultimately require hospitalization, and potential death.  Details here, here, and here.


----------



## searcher (Nov 14, 2006)

Kacey said:


> This is not true. Certainly, it takes a great deal of water to have a negative effect, but people who drink truly prodigious amounts of water can upset their electrolyte balance and ultimately require hospitalization, and potential death. Details here, here, and here.


 

Correct!!   You can also have kidney failure and a few other problems.   


The recommendation of 8 glasses per day is not exactly right.   If you are active you need a cup for every 10 pounds of body weight.   Any less than that and you run the risk of cummulative dehydration.


----------

